# With my 500th post



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2007)

i thought it was time to introduce myself, considering have now posted 500 times. i am a 17 year old student who does normal classes and tries to escape them all by doing productions. i started as one of the first tech's the school had and now i believe that more people should be involved and i am now in the stage of raising awareness and getting people to join and learn about technical theatre.

I have a sound background but i try and learn what i can about everything so that i can pass on the knowledge.

also to the horror of gafftaper i am a metric (metric math's system) 

so yeah, i thought the 500th would be a good place to start


----------



## Logos (Jul 24, 2007)

Half a kilo post


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2007)

yep it's glorious


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 24, 2007)

With my 200th post I congatulate on your 500th post!


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 24, 2007)

With my some number post i congratulate you on your 500th, and welcome you to controlbooth... 499 posts later than usual.


----------



## Van (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, Better late than never............

Welcome Aboard, Hughsie. It's good to have you here!


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I would normally say welcome... but not until you renounce your metric Voo Doo!!


----------



## Logos (Jul 24, 2007)

Now our plan is nearing fruition, soon all these unsuspecting victims of the evil imperial empire will find them selves living in a happy smiling metric universe. _(Laughs maniacally, chokes and ends up coughing hopelessly.)_


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 24, 2007)

Logos said:


> Now our plan is nearing fruition, soon all these unsuspecting victims of the evil imperial empire will find them selves living in a happy smiling metric universe. _(Laughs maniacally, chokes and ends up coughing hopelessly.)_


Wait a sec don't we allready have a thread like this?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 25, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> Wait a sec don't we allready have a thread like this?



I think there are several actually... although this thread appears to be the Metric plan to take over the world while the other thread contains the Imperial plan to take over the world.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 25, 2007)

There's a plan?!?! Why wasn't I informed?


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 25, 2007)

why does everything i create end in this....


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 25, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> why does everything i create end in this....



It is your destiny. 

JOIN ME and together we will rule the Universe as Father and Son!


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 25, 2007)

erm yeh no


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 25, 2007)

From one in the "posts too much crap" category otherwise known as the kiloposters, 
Welcome aboard... My new member post is still unable to be located.


And a thought for those brainwashed to prefer the imperial system... Imperial is derived from empire. Did you or did you not break away from the British empire? So your whole independence thing is a sham... You didn't become independent, you just kind of did. Kept most things but claimed an almighty victory... if you were truly independent, you would have developed your own system of weights & measures...

And if metric is "voodoo", does that mean that if I hit the right point in it, some disastrous thing will happen to you? That is the concept of a voodoo doll isn't it?


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, imperialists, wait chris aren't some australians decended from english apes, i mean criminals who were sent in boats o'er here


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> why does everything i create end in this....


Because its inheritant to your identity.
Hughesie=Metric Voodoo< Imperialistic Rightousness


----------



## Van (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> ............... From one in the "posts too much crap" category otherwise known as the kiloposters, ...............


 

Hey I'm a "kilo-poster" < though I hate the metric implications inheirent in that statement> and I want to say I post very little "Crap". I only post Valuable, Insightful, Interesting, Sometimes amusing, Important Information that you must have to simply survive in this industry. 


< or someting like that>


----------



## avkid (Jul 26, 2007)

Van said:


> Hey I'm a "kilo-poster" < though I hate the metric implications inheirent in that statement> and I want to say I post very little "Crap". I only post Valuable, Insightful, Interesting, Sometimes amusing, Important Information that you must have to simply survive in this industry.
> < or someting like that>


I second that.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> Because its inheritant to your identity.
> Hughesie=Metric Voodoo< Imperialistic Rightousness


 keep dreaming, i will never change over to the imperial darkness, enless... i have to work in the us, i wonder if cirque are looking for a sound tech *starts daydreaming....*


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 26, 2007)

I actually know one of the main sound techs at cirque!


----------



## Van (Jul 27, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> I actually know one of the main sound techs at cirque!


 
< blowing raspberries at Grog> I know a TD who works at cirque! 
Nyah-nyah. nyah. Nyah-Nyah.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 27, 2007)

Van said:


> ...I want to say I post very little "Crap". I only post Valuable, Insightful, Interesting, Sometimes amusing, Important Information that you must have to simply survive in this industry.
> < or someting like that>



Let me translate that for the Aussies... in order to boost his self esteem, Van posts a lot of Crap.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 27, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> I actually know one of the main sound techs at cirque!



ah really, wow

are they looking for an assistant

Gafftaper....grrrrr


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 27, 2007)

Van said:


> < blowing raspberries at Grog> I know a TD who works at cirque!
> Nyah-nyah. nyah. Nyah-Nyah.



Funny...I also know a ME an electrician a props mistres and several deck hands....living in vegas will do that to you!


----------



## Van (Jul 27, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Let me translate that for the Aussies... in order to boost his self esteem, Van posts a lot of Crap.


 
Hey ! I resemble that remark ! 
< I don't post to boost my self esteem, I post to boost my google hits.> 





Grog12 said:


> Funny...I also know a ME an electrician a props mistres and several deck hands....living in vegas will do that to you!


 
True. I have a real love hate relationship with that town. I knew a guy that used to run pryo for the big pirate ship show they do in in front of one of the casinos there. He said, "Yeah it's great money, exciting show, 7 years straight of the same thing is kiling me........"


----------



## CHScrew (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi. I think it's too late to say welcome. But I'm still gona... WELCOME!


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah thanks 

it's never too late, to say hi

hahahaah

Chscrew we joined at the same time

august 2005

i obviously spend way too much time here if i have double the amount of posts :0


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 9, 2007)

Van said:


> True. I have a real love hate relationship with that town. I knew a guy that used to run pryo for the big pirate ship show they do in in front of one of the casinos there. He said, "Yeah it's great money, exciting show, 7 years straight of the same thing is kiling me........"



That's why I left...I couldnt's see spending 13 years pressing a go button and watching the same show.


----------

